# 6 days overdue - they're talking induction - update



## slylives (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am pregnant with my first baby, and now 6 days overdue. So far I am only 1cm dilated and 6% effaced. My midwife has told me that this is perfectly normal, particularly for baby number one, but they want me to a have a non-stress test and an ultrasound on Friday (9 days over) and depending on the results of that, perhaps induce me. If the baby "passes" the tests, they will leave me until I am 14 days over and if baby hadn't made an appearance, they will want to induce.

I know that in certain cases induction is necessary, but I am just so crushed that my wonderful midwife-doula-natural birth may be turning into a medicalised procedure. Midwife said that they would use pitocin but could give me the mimimum dosage and "see how I get on from there". Of course, this would necessitate continuous foetal monitoring and being hooked up to the machine all the way through, which is absolutely not what I want at all. I have explicitly requested in my birth plan that I not be induced, and not have constant monitoring. And of course, I am trying not to think of the common outcome of pitocin-epidural-C-section (then I really would be upset).

Part of me thinks - there's time yet, don't panic, but the other part of me just wants to curl up on the floor and weep. I am also trying to do whatever I can to get things moving - sex, spicy foods, pineapple, walking - pretty much everything short of castor oil. I am actually going to see an acupuncturist tomorrow to see if that moves things along. My midwife unit is nationally renowned and about as crunchy as I think you can get in a hospital setting, but I am still concerned that the P word has been mentioned.

Has anyone out there had a positive experience with being induced? If so, please share it with me. And if anyone has a fool-proof way of getting Baby to make an appearance, please let me know...

Thanks.

_Update - Baby girl arrived without induction on March 17 - all 9lbs 9oz of her! Born after 16 hours of back labour, vaginally, and without pain relief or intervention (despite the threat of vacuum pumps, pitocin and a C-section). Too exhausted to post the full story but I will at some point. Thanks for the suggestions - it was the sex that did it!







_


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

This is my first, so I don't have any direct experience, but if there is an acupuncturist in your area with fertility experience, he or she should be able to jump start labor.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

You can refuse induction. You will go into labor on your own. First babies are notoriously "late." 38-42 weeks is term. Is there anyway you can get your due date pushed back? You can do the NST, but I seriously doubt there's going to be a problem at all. If they're talking induction, talk them back. You do not want to induce. I don't care how sick you are of being pregnant. Induction is the first step to c/section. Stay AWAY.

If you are anxious to get things on the road on your own, drink red raspberry leaf tea (a few cups a day), have loads of sex, eat spicy foods, get lots of rest, and meditate on being ready for your baby. Make sure you clear out any fears or doubts you have. And be prepared for going to 42 weeks at least. It is NOT a big deal. Tell that midwife to BACK OFF.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Both mine were induced and I had great, great great birth experiences. Yes, I did have them in a hospital (I worked as L&D RN) and yes I did have pitocin and an epidural but accordingly to me I had a great birth both times. No problems to speak of. I walked, squatted, sat in warm water and birthed them in the position I wanted to. I have nothing had to say about induced labor at all, but that is just me.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Induced birth isn't always bad and doesn't always go wrong but statistically, the risk of complications is increased with induction. The risk of c section also goes up with induction. It makes sense that if your body isn't ready, things will not go as smoothly as if it was.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Also, by and large, great births do not come from induction. Can they? yes. But if it's not what you wanted, then don't start down that path.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

OP basically you are describing exactly what happened to me with my first child (which ended in a c/s). Your midwife sounds exactly like any regular OB in any hospital. So I can't really give you a "positive experience" type of story.

But try using a breastpump, the stimulation can induce labor, it did for my second baby.


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

Things that can jumpstart labor:

* red raspberry leaf tea - drink 3 cups, minimum, per day. Let it steep for a long time.
* walk vigorously (or as vigorously as you can at 40+ weeks pregnant)
* clean your bathroom
* sex
* nipple stimulation
* eat spicy food
* drink a glass of red wine
* schedule a massage, manicure and pedicure appointment. This is kind of funny, but really, I know so many mamas whose babies have come the day before or day of their scheduled pampering day! And hey, if not, then you get to be pampered.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

My u/s said I was due 14 days before my REAL due date (we charted for conception, I knew my conception date) I went "2 weeks overdue" according to my m/w and babe was born on the "right" day.

Have babe stay put... but if you are nervous, let them listen to the hb every day


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

I just have one tip. Before the NST on Friday (assuming you make it that long) drink a bottle of orange juice on your way there. You will pass in no time flat since baby will be all over the place.

What they are looking for is 3-5 heart decelerations followed by acceleration in a 20 min period. I think a decel is a decrease of at least 15 beats per min. Basically showing that the baby is active. If s/he is asleep, the heart rate will be consistently lower and they will start saying things like "oh, baby is in distress" No, just sleeping......


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Statistically, this baby is likely to come in the next few days without any intervention at all. I know your anxious, but there's really no need to be upset about it now.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If you do end up going in for an NST, keep your pants on, it's not like your dilation/effacement means anything as far as when labor will start. (This is my default advice to anyone at the end of pregnancy after reading a couple "oops, I broke your water without your permission" stories.)


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
If you do end up going in for an NST, keep your pants on, it's not like your dilation/effacement means anything as far as when labor will start. (This is my default advice to anyone at the end of pregnancy after reading a couple "oops, I broke your water without your permission" stories.)

YES. Tell them that you don't want to check effacement at this time, just do the NST.

Isn't the average 8 days past the due date for first time moms?

It's hard to ignore the pressure, but hold firm! Also, isn't a Bishop's Score a good thing to have done if they are continuing to pressure towards an induction?

And- you may want to bring the ACOG statement on fetal macrosemia not being a sufficient reason to induce (in case they start saying, "Oooh, s/he is also getting bigger and we're worried about that").


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to the club LOL. I'm 40 weeks and 4 days. Technically you are not overdue until 42 weeks. I consented to the NST. Definately have sugar in your body during it. I drank juice on the drive there and ate a piece of chocolate in the elevator. Worked like a charm. I also kept my clothes on. I was shocked when they offered me the choice of my clothes or gown.

I am refusing the ultrasound. If I'm still pregnant at 42 weeks, I'll probably consent to it then. It's your body. All these things they are suggesting you do are choices. You can pick and choose some, all, or none of them.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

My dd (first birth, at home) was born 13 days past her due date, and I had tried all the reccomended measures to help things move along.

Finally resorted to the castor oil, which was no fun, but did work; I went into labor the following night, after having VERY loose bowels all day, then a spicy dinner. I was also using homeopathic caulophyllum, (the day I did the castor oil) 3 tablets under the tongue every half hour, to help my contractions become more regular.

Don't let anybody talk you into doing something you don't want regarding your birth choices! Six days is not that "late!"


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Let them talk! As long as you and your babe are healthy, let them talk all they want. You've already gotten some great suggestions so I won't go any further....except to say the above


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

I allowed myseelf to be bullied into an unnecessary induction with DD1. She wasn't actually overdue, but no one listened to me, they based my pregnancy on a 28 day cycle instead of a 6 week cycle, they decided that on scans she was small for dates rather than the right size for her actual dates........ Anyway, I regret it.

2nd baby I refused to let anyone talk me into induction and went to nearly 43 weeks before labour started and I had a homebirth.

First babies generally don't arrive until T+10 but even that isn't 'overdue'....... Over due is like T+15.

Some people do have great births from induction, but you have to think about what you want and wheteher it is right for you at this point. I think some pf the problem with my first birth was the fact that I was bullied into the induction, it wasn't what I wanted and every fibree in my body fought it because it wasn't right, I knew it was unnecessary.

So, I reckon, until you are comfortable with the thought of it mentally etc, stay away from it. When you are sure you have tried everything else, then maybe look into it.


----------



## Sage.Naissance (Feb 5, 2008)

EEk yah, stay away from induction until you are actually overdue(42 weeks) People are bullyed into inductions all the time and it drives me mad.
I was indeed just at a great induced birth. It can happen but, particularly if your cervix isnt ready it can be a recipe for caesarean.
Caulyfillum and Gelsymium homeopathics in alteration for several days gets the body ready to birth faster and can therefore induce in a very natural way.
If you are going to be at the hospital where you can have your BP monitored and you are needing to be induced I would see a herbalist about Blue & Black Cohoshes, noting that they are strong but a lot less bad than pit, and that they can affect BP.
If you are going in for induction get your cervix ready with evening primrose(on the cervix, NOT orally), I would do this at least for 24 hrs before the induction.
Anyways, dont let them tell you that if you go to 41 weeks that your baby is going to die or grow to big or something silly like that. Babies are made to be born not stay in there forever. They are worried about placenta deteriorating and stuff, but if you feel good, you feel lots of movement and your midwife hears that the heartrate is consistantly strong you are fine. Trust your intuition mama.
Best Wishes


----------



## azzuranotte (Dec 18, 2004)

If you choose to have an ultrasound make sure you drink plenty of water. They'll measure the amount of amniotic fluid. If levels are low, they'll want to induce. My first was induced for this reason. I went for an ultrasound once a week for 4 weeks before my son was born and always drank plenty of water beforehand. Fluid levels were always normal.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merry-mary* 
* schedule a massage, manicure and pedicure appointment. This is kind of funny, but really, I know so many mamas whose babies have come the day before or day of their scheduled pampering day! And hey, if not, then you get to be pampered.

Isn't there something else to this? I thought I heard something about pressure points on the feet triggering contractions. If it's true, make sure that pedicure includes a good foot massage!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Both mine were induced and I had great, great great birth experiences. Yes, I did have them in a hospital (I worked as L&D RN) and yes I did have pitocin and an epidural but accordingly to me I had a great birth both times. No problems to speak of. I walked, squatted, sat in warm water and birthed them in the position I wanted to. I have nothing had to say about induced labor at all, but that is just me.

wow...what about all the others that werent so lucky?


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azzuranotte* 
If you choose to have an ultrasound make sure you drink plenty of water. They'll measure the amount of amniotic fluid. If levels are low, they'll want to induce. My first was induced for this reason. I went for an ultrasound once a week for 4 weeks before my son was born and always drank plenty of water beforehand. Fluid levels were always normal.

Drink that extra water for DAYS prior to the u/s to make sure your baby's hydration is great.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Isn't there something else to this? I thought I heard something about pressure points on the feet triggering contractions. If it's true, make sure that pedicure includes a good foot massage!

I think she was saying that the women wouldn't even get to go to the appointment







.
That it was more:
1.Get a spiffy pampering appointment.
2.Stop worrying about the baby coming because you'll get to have this spiffy appointment.
3.Baby shows up and you miss the appointment.


----------



## MKury (May 14, 2007)

nak

According to a Harvard study, average gestation is 41 1/7 weeks- so you aren't late at all. And in addition to pp's advice, make sure you are able to relax mentally, physically, and emotionally... my babe didn't come until my ENTIRE family left town (they were all very unsupportive of hb) and I had her by the time they returned! So, don't let anyone stress you out. Baby will come when baby is ready!!!


----------



## slylives (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for the advice - I had a good chat with my doula last night and that also made me feel a little better. I am going to resist induction and have been spending the last 24 hours chugging back the raspberry leaf tea and demanding all manner of sexual congress with Mr. slylives. This afternoon I start acupuncture - keep your fingers crossed that Baby reacts well to it!


----------



## Calm (Sep 17, 2004)

Good for you, Sky. I'm glad you've told them to bash it. Another client of my doula's just went 44 weeks 4 days and the baby showed no signs of post dates and it was her 3rd. She had emotional blockages, which are powerful things in pregnancy/labour issues. My mother went over 44 weeks.

Many women go "past dates" (according to western society crap) in other cultures that don't induce at the slightest post date notion. Our own culture shows history of many 43+ weeks labour before we used induction as a matter of course. 40 weeks is an _average_, which means that healthy babies (when allowed to birth naturally) are born from 35 weeks through to 44+, much like a bell curve but all as healthy and as "on time" as each other. They are just less and less known because induction (and drugs to keep babies "in" for reverse issues) is more and more known.

The other serious issue I notice hasn't been mentioned is that it is extremely stressful on the baby. It's all well and good if the minority of mamas have a good induction birth, but the baby has the bejeebas squeezed out of them. This is one of the main reasons for "fetal distress" in pitocin labours, it's simply too much stress on the baby. Labour isn't just a mama, it's a baby too!

Anyway, the main thing I wanted to see on this thread I saw Annakiss say quicksmart and that is _it is your choice_. I was worried while reading your OP, it sounded like you felt you had to induce on the whim of one _med_wife and co.

Many wishes to you for a safe and empowering birth and do let us know how the acu goes. (ehem, I've recently heard ingesting semen is at least as effective as having it directly on the cervix... if that helps comfort levels, if you catch my drift, ehem)


----------



## foogoomomma (Jan 12, 2008)

It's been a few days without a post, did the home induction methods work?







Sending great birth vibes your way!


----------



## slylives (Mar 4, 2007)

Now I'm at 10 days and nothing has happened yet - although the acupuncture and prenatal massages felt wonderful anyway.

I had the ultrasound and NST yesterday and they were just fine (although my amniotic fluid was at a 5, which I believe is the lower end of "normal"). Funnily enough, one of the nurses said "There's good news and bad. Good news is that the baby is perfect. Bad news is that we won't be able to induce you today."







: I think she genuinely felt that she would be doing me a favour by hooking me up to the IV...

Anyway, I am feeling much more positive. Baby will come out when s/he is ready. And Mr. slylives needs to be gearing up for a long night


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Did any of these several educated hcp's give you a bishop's score?

If they are going to try to scare you into an induction, at least let them justify it with a measuring technique they themselves have contrived and respect.


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slylives* 
"There's good news and bad. Good news is that the baby is perfect. Bad news is that we won't be able to induce you today."

LOL! Did you say, "Yeah, I'm really sorry that you can't give me drugs that will cause terrifying, horrific pain to me, possibly injure my baby, and increase my chances of infection, serious tears, and a c-section? What a shame!"


----------



## aprilv (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Isn't there something else to this? I thought I heard something about pressure points on the feet triggering contractions. If it's true, make sure that pedicure includes a good foot massage!

when i was in massage school, they did teach us pressure points to avoid on pregnant women as they can supposedly induce labor. they were on the feet and back, so possibly, massage could help!


----------



## ameliasward (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if this helped me go into labor, but at 6 days "overdue" I was reading wonderful birth stories on the internet and suddenly I heard a POP and my water had broken. I had pleasant stories going through my head and had a fantastic labor. With my second, I scrubbed the entire house on my hands and knees just hours before my contractions started. My thoughts are with you, but please don't worry too much about the # of days you are overdue. Have you ever tried to pee with everyone waiting on you? I think it's similar if you start to feel pressure that the baby needs to come right away.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBZ* 
It's your body. All these things they are suggesting you do are choices. You can pick and choose some, all, or none of them.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slylives* 
"There's good news and bad. Good news is that the baby is perfect. Bad news is that we won't be able to induce you today."







: I think she genuinely felt that she would be doing me a favour by hooking me up to the IV...











Hope it goes great and you have your baby in your arms when s/he is ready!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I would personally never induce just because of postdates. Especially before 42 weeks. You don't HAVE to do anything, including the NST, if you don't want to. They cannot make you induce. My midwife with my first said, "We like to induce at 41 weeks" when I was about 39. I said, "I'm really not comfortable inducing unless it's medically necessary. We can worry about that when the time comes." I went to 41 +4 and never induced. They wanted me to have an NST and biophysical profile. The midwife told me when to schedule it, and I scheduled it several days later than she wanted me to. I went into labor on my own before the appointment.

Ask yourself what could happen if you do nothing, compared to the risk of doing something. Try to relax. Remember that this is YOUR body, YOUR baby, and you don't have to do anything you don't want to do.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjulie* 
LOL! Did you say, "Yeah, I'm really sorry that you can't give me drugs that will cause terrifying, horrific pain to me, possibly injure my baby, and increase my chances of infection, serious tears, and a c-section? What a shame!"









the sad thing is she probably didn't even think about pain being a factor. doesn't "everyone" get an epidural?


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

and demanding all manner of sexual congress with Mr. slylives.
Enjoy


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hoping that you've gone into labor, slylives! If not, have your heard of or tried EPO? It contains natural prostaglandins that can help ripen your cervix. I had pit with my first at 41 weeks, then had a totally natural birthing home birth with my second at 41 weeks! I was not informed back in the day of my first, and didn't know better when they said they wanted to give me pit. My midwife had actually stripped my membranes when I was 40 weeks, and it made me have lots of spotting but that's about it. My water broke and I went into spontaneous labor exactly a week later. And it was a high break...the forebag didn't break until 13 hours after my hindbag broke. Anyway, besides the EPO (which I didn't see mentioned), sounds like you're doing everything you can. But the bottom line is that baby will come when baby is darn good and ready!







Hang in there!!


----------



## slylives (Mar 4, 2007)

Update - Baby girl arrived without induction on March 17 - all 9lbs 9oz of her! Born after 16 hours of back labour, vaginally, and without pain relief or intervention (despite the threat of vacuum pumps, pitocin and a C-section). Too exhausted to post the full story but I will at some point. Thanks for the suggestions - it was the sex that did it!


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

YAY!! Glad everything worked out for you. Enjoy your new babe!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

congratulations! Sounds like it was exciting. I can't wait to read more about it. What an accomplishment!!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello baby girl, and welcome to the world.

Congrats momma, you did awesome!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Yay!!! What wonderful news!!! Thanks so much for the update and Congratulations


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

That's awesome! Congrats!! Enjoy your (BIG!) girl!


----------



## Calm (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh COOL!! Welcome wee one and congratulations SL!


----------



## thenaturefreak (Aug 23, 2006)

Congratulations on birthing your sweet baby girl


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you had the type of birth you hoped for... welcome and blessings to your little girl!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Congrats! I'm so glad things worked out for you!









For future reference of anyone reading this thread in a similar situation... it is YOUR body and YOUR decision. Refuse the induction if you don't want one or don't feel it's necessary, even after 42 weeks. Or just don't show up for your scheduled induction (oops, my car broke down and I couldn't make it in!).

I was in a similar situation, and fully intended to refuse induction at 42 weeks (baby ended up arriving half an hour before the 42 week mark). I recommend reading Henci Goer's _A Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth_ to understand the research behind the 42-week rule, and then you can make an informed decision about whether you are comfortable going past 42 weeks. Nobody should be "forced" to birth in a way she does not want. If you don't stand up for your own rights, who will?


----------



## junamoss (Jun 24, 2004)

the nst is actually looking for a baseline fhr of 120-160 with 2 accelerations in 20 minutes, which are 15x15, 15 beats up from the baseline for 15 seconds. We are not looking for decels. eek. those make for a trip to ultrasound and a BPP.
Drink something with ice on your way up to the floor.
cindy


----------

